# Please help for bean order from newbie



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi

As a newbie, it seems silly question, but I want to make sure before making an order

In Rave coffee website, I am going to order The Italian Job, I found the options are: weight & grind type

Grind type:

-Whole bean

- cafeteria

- ..............

- Espresso

i am going to order a new Grinder machine soon and going to make a cup of espresso

Should I choose Whole bean? Or Espresso ?

Please be patient with newbie' question. Thanks


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome JK009 to the friendliest forum that ever existed....so - whole beans every time and grind as you need them. All the best, Phil


----------



## RC1 (Mar 9, 2014)

If you will have the grinder in time you want whole beans. Ordering espresso means they will come pre-ground for making espresso, which you definitely don't want


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you have a proper grinder, not one with blades but with burrs?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh yeah, Welcome to the world of coffee, nothing will ever be the same!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you order your beans pre-ground, either for cafetiere (coarse) or espresso (fine), the quality of the coffee will degrade very quickly. Best option is whole beans for which you need a grinder. Then, grind what you need when you need it. That way, you'll enjoy the coffee at its best. Whole beans are at their best kept in an air free environment. Bags they come in have one way valves which let gas out but not in so are perfect. Kept in this way, beans will be at or near their optimum for a month after roasting and still good for up to three months. Always best to order on a regular basis to ensure you have fresh beans to play with.


----------



## GarethX (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome JK009, we've all started off as newbies. Questions are great it's how we learn. I'd say beans every time like everyone else, but you're going to need that grinder.

Out of interest what espresso machine do you have and what grinder are you getting?


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

GarethX said:


> Welcome JK009, we've all started off as newbies. Questions are great it's how we learn. I'd say beans every time like everyone else, but you're going to need that grinder.
> 
> Out of interest what espresso machine do you have and what grinder are you getting?


Thank al of you a lot for kindly answer.

Whole bean all the time

I did try making a cup off coffee, but it never look as in YouTube. After brewing, my coffee is rather thin ( not thick as in YouTube), not much foam at all and the colour is so black

I use ground coffee

Non pressure basket ( still not don't done the OPV mod)

Gaggia Classic

Euraka Zenith 65e ( going to order one when the special offer is applied)


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Sounds like stale coffee to me.


----------

